# Quiet Vac Pumps



## pa_friendly_guy_here2001 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, I have a 86 Ponti Fiero Electric that I bought used from a guy in WVa. The vac pump that runs the power brakes is shot and I need a new one. I know that there are alot of different manufacues and brands of 12 volt vac pumps out there but I am looking for a very quiet pump. All of the ones I have seen on the conversions here in Pa have been fairly noisy. If no one knows of a very quiet pump, then I guess a cheap noisy one would be my 2nd choise. Thanks for any imput you might have for me. Doug


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

pa_friendly_guy_here2001 said:


> Hello everyone, I have a 86 Ponti Fiero Electric that I bought used from a guy in WVa. The vac pump that runs the power brakes is shot and I need a new one. I know that there are alot of different manufacues and brands of 12 volt vac pumps out there but I am looking for a very quiet pump. All of the ones I have seen on the conversions here in Pa have been fairly noisy. If no one knows of a very quiet pump, then I guess a cheap noisy one would be my 2nd choise. Thanks for any imput you might have for me. Doug


Hi pa friendly guy, welcome to the forum. I have a Thomas and it's way loud so you might want to toss that one off your list. Look at rctous's thread here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35419&highlight=rctous where he put the pump inside the vac tank to cut down the db.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

MES-DEA.. u can buy it from Metricmind... http://www.metricmind.com/

58 dBA.... purported to be the quietest pump. I have one. I don't know about all the others... but I've heard a lot of complaints. This is a good unit.

Cheers.


----------



## pa_friendly_guy_here2001 (Nov 2, 2010)

O'Zeeke said:


> Hi pa friendly guy, welcome to the forum. I have a Thomas and it's way loud so you might want to toss that one off your list. Look at rctous's thread here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35419&highlight=rctous where he put the pump inside the vac tank to cut down the db.


Thanks for the imput. I really appreciate any replys


----------



## RKM (Jun 9, 2008)

I have been using the pump and reservoir kit that O'Zeeke refers to in his post above. rctous (aka Brian) has put together a nice, economical pump kit. It's been working well for over 9 months. I can't compare the noise level to the MES-DEA pump used by DIYguy. I suspect the MES-DEA is likely quieter and is also likely higher quality. It is also 2-3X the price.

The noise level is not objectionable, though I did add a pseudo muffler to it (foam placed over the exhaust port). I'd use this again. The photo shows the foam on the end of the reservoir. The pump is inside the reservoir.

Rob


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I think it is more important where you mount it. If on the firewall or fender, you get almost an amplification like a drumhead. I mounted mine to a bracket on the motor mount.... double isolation, and almost silent from inside.

HOWEVER, I did learn that you need to mount with with feet close to horizontal, or the vibration snaps off the mounting screws pretty quick. My second quick fix after bolts sheared because I had mounted at an angle was to suspend the body of the pump in a 'cradle' made from that pipe fitters metal strip stuff... vibration of pump was totally idolated from car and almost silent from inside.


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought a Volvo vac pump from Dimitri here on the forum and it is very quiet. I mounted it to hang vertically from a bracket attached to the firewall with rubber bushings on all the mounting bolts. I only hear it when the car is not moving and the radio is off. Otherwise I don't notice it. I'm not at home right now so I can't give you the model number until I return next week.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Most small aircraft have engine-driven vacuum pumps (to spin the attitude gyros). I imagine they are quiet, but since aircraft don't generally have mufflers I can't say for certain.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

You might check this thread in this same forum:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/brake-vacuum-pump-vw-audi-experiencei-45605.html
Would be inexpensive, and I would guess quiet - could query the people on the thread.


----------

